# Look At This Fucking Oogle



## RnJ

Look at this fucking oogle

Looks new, but posting is open to anyone, I think. Could turn into quite a laugh. I already had a few.


----------



## mandapocalypse

WTF!!????

Oh god... spotted multiple friends on there, and yeah... saw one of me too!

Sillyness.


----------



## mandapocalypse

Actually most of those photos on page one are mine... however, I did not know this site existed til' just now.... Hmmm...


----------



## Pheonix

they don't even know what oogles are their just posting random pics of random punks and paying panhandlers to pose with their signs
website ran by stupid oogles
but their oogle calender does sound funny
with mandapocalypse"s comments, I wondering if their stealing the pics from other sites


----------



## panik

man that video of the girl drinking booze off the sidewalk is pretty fuckin disgusting....


----------



## Mouse

it's hard to tell oogle from a photo But, some of those ppl do look like total tools, especialy the earlier pics. 

funny shit, but mostly just looks like a personal photo album in the begining

punks with kittens tumblr is th ebest


----------



## macks

Haha, on the header is a picture of the Dandelion Junk Queens. Not oogles!


----------



## Doobie_D

Thats hilarious they got train doc as the "ultimate oogle"


----------



## bote

i'm going to agree with whoever said they probably don't even know what an oogle is, which in some weird way is a prime example of ooglery: acting like you know when you don't, pretty fucking oblivious. lame


----------



## Mouse

maybe they are being IRONIC.

such a hipster thing to do, irony. so, yes... this site is an oogle accomplishment.


----------



## Jackal

LOL, opened this to find the first picture to be my band, Barefoot Surrender. Gave me a good laugh for sure.


----------



## bryanpaul

anyone know how to contact them folks or put pictures on there?


----------



## bryanpaul

nevermind theres a e-mail address on there... oops


----------



## RnJ

I think what the site is saying is that we're all oogles in the end. It's just a way of keeping us humble. They harp on both those who don't seem to fully dress the style, and crust lords who care a bit too much about style. They post pictures of guys making out and make fun of it, but then also have a picture calling out a religious fundamental for being too close minded about homosexuality. Clearly, the site is not about make a stance. It's about delivering insults. And clearly whoever runs the site is part of the culture. I think "Look at This Fucking Oogle" is just a catchy phrase which has been said many times, and is adapted for a photo feed about traveling (or non) punks.

So don't be insulted, just know that we're all oogles in the end.


----------



## Dirty Rig

hey, there's me!


----------



## 5ealchris

The pictures vary in quality, but this one is priceless!!!







:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## keg

fuck i am glad i live hawaii.do you people understand if someone gives a cop a description the cops could(and most likely do)bother anyone of these people.then if you did not do the thing they are talking about but they check for warrents......


----------



## Cousin Brian

thts why the best answer to give a cop is idk or i dont remember


----------



## dirtyfacedan

keg said:


> fuck i am glad i live hawaii.do you people understand if someone gives a cop a description the cops could(and most likely do)bother anyone of these people.then if you did not do the thing they are talking about but they check for warrents......



Ya, they pretty much do that everyfuckingwhere. "He/She was crusty", and everyone on the block gets the royal fucking treatment.


----------



## RnJ

I just found this put last week or two weeks ago. This website is a spinoff of: Look at this fucking hipster Also hilarious.


----------



## Dmac

the most recent video posted is #6 in a six part video called "wedding train" worth a watch, if you need a laugh.


----------



## farmer john

dmac66 said:


> the most recent video posted is #6 in a six part video called "wedding train" worth a watch, if you need a laugh.


 
oh god not the wedding train series again


----------



## gab

Thank's heyhey there's one of my friend in there!


----------



## Uncle Mom

there were a few i hadn't seen for a while. refreshing


----------



## rock city

thast me on the nose of the pusher in my underwear  oogle pride! hahah


----------



## wildboy860

I'm on there too. lol. wearing soem horns I got at the renn faire. saying " can you spare any change to help me repent my sins tonight."


----------



## derailed

this is just a photo blog of gutter punks and travelers, not really true oogs. I noticed there are a few photo's I took on there that would only have been gotten from this site! Nice to know the photo gallery on stp is going to end up the oogle site. I demand royalties.


----------



## venusinpisces

There are some amazing photos on here, mixed in with a lot of silliness. Some favorites were King of New Orleans and the howling black metal face paint one. And there were lots of familiar faces/places, of course. I also get the impression that a lot of pics were taken in either Berkeley or the Pacific NW, which tends to attract the coddled summer camper types. 

Although I like many of the photos, the insults were really wearing a bit thin and mostly seemed more petty than funny. Like there was this one photo of a girl giving some guy a BJ, which was, um, rather nice to look at. But then you get to the caption that says "why would anyone do this?" and it totally killed the mood. The prudishness seems rather counterproductive for a guy who is trying to organize a calendar of naked girls, whether it was his comment or not. Also, he should at least try to give some credit to the people whose photos he took instead of trying to pass it all off as being his own project.


----------



## MrD

venusinpisces said:


> calendar of naked girls


 
and guys..


----------



## venusinpisces

Oh and in case my last comment came off as snobby, I don't really have a problem with summer campers, for the most part. THey're like overeager puppy dogs: harmless, sometimes endearing, but also high-maintenance. We've all been there before, in one way or another.


----------



## Dirty Rig

spot the Dirty Rig and win a spacebag!

shouldnt be too hard, im all over that site


----------



## Dirty Rig

cuz im such an oogle, you see


----------



## zerosmax

So would a jewish oogle be a jewgle? Cause i'd convert from atheism to judaism for that title.


----------



## drun_ken

dont care enough ta read all the replys...but if it hasnt been mentioned yet...check out
PUNKS I'D LIKE TO FUCK

fuck yeah punks id like ta fuck......


----------



## shittickit

cocnut = oogle hahaha


----------



## ericafuckyea

sweet i'm on page 8 (when i was like 18) 
OOGLE-CORE


----------



## AnthraxMatt

haha, i spotted some friends on there as well


----------



## ericafuckyea

someones straight goin through my albums, lol. paybacks a bitch.


----------



## latfo

Hey guys,
Latfo is 100% user submitted, I don't steal pictures from anyone. The site is all for fun i post pictures of my friends as well as people i dont like, i put myself on it a few times. a common misconception is that i write all the comments for the pictures, I just post the pictures with whatever caption was sent in with them the only thing i write is whats in *bold italics*. If anyone ever sees a picture of themselves or a friend on latfo that they would rather not have up please email me and i will take it down. [email protected] 
Thanks for having me!

-LATFO


----------

